# Kaeru 210mm gytuo



## Panamapeet (May 27, 2018)

Hi all,

I have written a review about the new Kaeru line from JNS: http://www.japaneseknivesandstones.com/?p=72. Happy to hear your thoughts! I have discussed posting this link with the mods.


----------



## panda (May 27, 2018)

nice write up, but maybe you should have copy and pasted the review for quick reading


----------



## Panamapeet (May 28, 2018)

panda said:


> nice write up, but maybe you should have copy and pasted the review for quick reading



Thanks, that means a lot coming from someone like you. I honestly can't be arsed uploading pics to a hosting provider and putting all the links in here though :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Xenif (May 28, 2018)

Great review, I have almost identical findings for performance. My handle installation looks to be a bit "goofy", slightly tilted up, I was looking at the JNS stock pictures and it looks like that, but yours seem much straighter.


----------



## labor of love (May 28, 2018)

Maxim rehandled mine with an octagonal handle. I havent noticed anything that would give me worry. Very nice review.


----------



## Panamapeet (May 28, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Great review, I have almost identical findings for performance. My handle installation looks to be a bit "goofy", slightly tilted up, I was looking at the JNS stock pictures and it looks like that, but yours seem much straighter.


Thanks! Handle installation is spot on orientation wise indeed! Good to hear we have come to more or less the same conclusion.



labor of love said:


> Maxim rehandled mine with an octagonal handle. I havent noticed anything that would give me worry. Very nice review.



Thanks!

Just noticed the horrible spelling error in the title... If any mod reads this can you please correct it?


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 28, 2018)

Anyone of you guys noticed that the shinogi is just purely aesthetics. When i run my fingers on the shinogi atleast on mine i cant feel any shoulder. Also when i laid it flat on a stone the scratch marks went past the shinogi. Not really bad thing infact not a fan of wide bevels but just wondering why they had to make it look like one. Oh well could just be mine


----------



## Panamapeet (May 28, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> Anyone of you guys noticed that the shinogi is just purely aesthetics. When i run my fingers on the shinogi atleast on mine i cant feel any shoulder. Also when i laid it flat on a stone the scratch marks went past the shinogi. Not really bad thing infact not a fan of wide bevels but just wondering why they had to make it look like one. Oh well could just be mine



You are absolutely right! It is definitely not a wide bevel.


----------



## panda (May 28, 2018)

geoff it's been established by maxim that it's a cosmetic wide bevel.


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 28, 2018)

Oh didnt read that thanks for clarifying


----------



## K813zra (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing! That was a very informative review and helpful to me and I am sure many others. This knife is on my radar too.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Thank you for sharing! That was a very informative review and helpful to me and I am sure many others. This knife is on my radar too.



Thanks for your kind words! Hope to upload many new reviews soon!


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 30, 2018)

Was a really detailed and nice review, I wish i had a better experience with the petty I got though


----------



## Panamapeet (Jul 30, 2018)

Taramonia said:


> Was a really detailed and nice review, I wish i had a better experience with the petty I got though


Do tell! Always happy to compare notes


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 30, 2018)

Basically I got a bit of a lemon. It felt really nice OOTB, but quickly discovered micro chipping and even a larger chip out of nowhere. Edge retention was poor and the cladding scratched easily. I also noticed pitting and after the handle just fell off during wiping it off I decided I was done with it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2018)

Taramonia said:


> Basically I got a bit of a lemon. It felt really nice OOTB, but quickly discovered micro chipping and even a larger chip out of nowhere. Edge retention was poor and the cladding scratched easily. I also noticed pitting and after the handle just fell off during wiping it off I decided I was done with it.



Tara, What we're you cutting with the Kaeru that it required so much force or use that the handle fell off? I'm sure we'd LL like to see this (Maxim too), I'd like to see the tang as well.

I'm not questioning what happened to your knife, but my first task for the 210 was to cut the root off a couple of garlic cloves. I don't know what possessed me, and my wife watched with horror, but the roots we're so tough, I resorted whacking the spine of the knife with a wooden rolling pin through two bulbs (I must be watching too much Forged in Fire).

After the strait up abuse, I came away with some minor edge deformation in three spots but no chips and no rolling. I couldn't believe that it didn't chip. I actually used a ceramic rod to feel the edge. Nope no chips.

Please send some pic's I gotta see this.

dennis


----------



## Panamapeet (Jul 30, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Tara, What we're you cutting with the Kaeru that it required so much force or use that the handle fell off? I'm sure we'd LL like to see this (Maxim too), I'd like to see the tang as well.
> 
> I'm not questioning what happened to your knife, but my first task for the 210 was to cut the root off a couple of garlic cloves. I don't know what possessed me, and my wife watched with horror, but the roots we're so tough, I resorted whacking the spine of the knife with a wooden rolling pin through two bulbs (I must be watching too much Forged in Fire).
> 
> ...


Agreed. Also curious what made the cladding scratch and what caused the pitting!


----------



## Xenif (Jul 30, 2018)

My Kaeru (a 210) did react weirdly at first, the cladding actually reacted faster than the core! I had a few minor spots and even very minor rust pit. After I refinished it it never happened again. 
So far mines been pretty bulletproof. Handle falling off I cant imagine!


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 30, 2018)

As far as the cladding I had it in a plastic edge guard for a couple days before I got felt lined one, so a contributing factor I guess that's all I can think of; still scratched a lot easier than other knives subjected to the same for much longer periods. The handle did not come off during cutting initally; it was when I was drying it off and the blade just slipped out. As to the pitting or chipping who knows? I got the thing for cutting and supreming citrus mostly kept it out for service a couple times for oddball tasks; nothing abusive and nothing I haven't put other knives through for more extended periods of time.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 31, 2018)

Tara, Have you contacted JNS about the issue? I'm not belittling your issues, but I've left my Kaeru plenty bloody and acid drenched and haven't had any weird oxidation. Pitting? Pitting can be caused by many things, some of which could have to do with the manufacturing process. I will say, you're new around here so without clear pictures the validity of your claim is minimized.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 31, 2018)

Taramonia said:


> As far as the cladding I had it in a plastic edge guard for a couple days before I got felt lined one, so a contributing factor I guess



Plastic edge guard will definitely scratch the soft cladding, especially if it is not new and there is even the smallest debris/dirt inside. It's good to pull a damp cloth through the edge guard periodically (or if you notice scratches) to clean it out.

Felt lined edge guards will definitely encourage oxidation and corrosion, if the knife is not 100% dry and clean before sheathing it. The felt traps any moisture which will cause corrosion on a reactive cladding. That might explain the pitting if it is under the felt edge guard.


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 31, 2018)

parbaked said:


> Plastic edge guard will definitely scratch the soft cladding, especially if it is not new and there is even the smallest debris/dirt inside. It's good to pull a damp cloth through the edge guard periodically (or if you notice scratches) to clean it out.
> 
> Felt lined edge guards will definitely encourage oxidation and corrosion, if the knife is not 100% dry and clean before sheathing it. The felt traps any moisture which will cause corrosion on a reactive cladding. That might explain the pitting if it is under the felt edge guard.



Yes, well aware of this which is why I cleaned it - I was not happy about using it but it's what I had at the moment, but again I felt like this scratched pretty easy. Same with the felt issue, I mistakenly did that *once* and I assure you that has not happened again. Still seems odd to have the pitting without other corrosion though, plus being a stainless alloy that is supposed to have a high corrosion resistance as far as I thought.


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 31, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Tara, Have you contacted JNS about the issue? I'm not belittling your issues, but I've left my Kaeru plenty bloody and acid drenched and haven't had any weird oxidation. Pitting? Pitting can be caused by many things, some of which could have to do with the manufacturing process. I will say, you're new around here so without clear pictures the validity of your claim is minimized.



I have not since I am not sure if Maksim can do much of anything for me since I did not purchase directly (there was a BST thread a while back that I ended up sharing an order to consolodate shipping costs) and had the knife for a month or so before I noticed the pitting and had the handle issue. You are correct, I do not post here often and am more active in another community. My phone is a bit garbage but I will try to get the best pic I can showing this.


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 31, 2018)

Okay so this is what I was able to get, bear with me even with a 3rd party app my camera doesn't want to stay focused. So first up is some of the chipping towards the tip end.





Other side a little chippiness but you should be able to see a pit spot.





Current overall pic so you can see it. Scratching isn't *terrible* just noticeable.





Also, for reference, a couple OOTB pics I took when I got it and my Doi.


----------

